# remove rust cast iron tub



## workingirl (Jan 9, 2008)

How do I remove a major amount of rust from a very old white cast iron tub?


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

Ayuh,....... That Depends,......

Are you trying to rescue the original porcelain surface,...??....
Or,....
Are you preping the surface for a refinish,..??.......

CLR, with rubber gloves, safety glasses,+ a plastic scrubby pad can do Wonders if you're attempting the Rescue.........


----------



## tubguy (Nov 10, 2007)

Be careful with CLR. It is a very strong acid that will not only remove the rust but will also damage the remaining glaze on the bathtub.

Mike


----------



## workingirl (Jan 9, 2008)

*removal of rust*

I am attempting to rescue the tub, but if not, what would be the procedure on preparing the surface for refinishing?


----------



## redline (Mar 5, 2006)

What section of the tub is the rust on?


----------



## workingirl (Jan 9, 2008)

tubguy}; looks like there is very little glaze left a sit is. Best to just prepare surface for refinish? Refinishing????? How does that procedure usualy turn out? Can you tell it has been refinished? By the way this is a flip house I am working on,{lower income area}.


----------



## workingirl (Jan 9, 2008)

redline}; rust covers pretty much all the bottom and about 25% of the sides.


----------



## tubguy (Nov 10, 2007)

That sounds like soap scum. Rust is generally around the drain area due to leaky faucets. What you are describing sounds like soap scum. To verify take a razor blade and scrap it. If it comes off then it is not rust.

Mike


----------



## workingirl (Jan 9, 2008)

tubguy} Hummmm, that is very interesting. i suppose because of the rust color i just assumed it was rust. Thank you very much. I will give that a try.


----------



## skembree (Jun 15, 2008)

*Mine is definitely rust*

Hey its been a while since anyone posted here. But I have this problem. Its definitely not soap scum. Its just rust spots around the circular metal disk under the faucet. I just want to remove the rust, and seal it up in order to prevent any further damage.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

It sounds like you have a steel washer under the escutcheon plate that's rusting. Unless you take it apart and replace it, it will continue to bleed through forever.
Ron


----------



## miki3lotus (Aug 21, 2008)

*Old cast iron tub*

I have an old cast iron tub that I would like to use but it has rust all over the floor part. Person used this tub before had rubber mat( that one you don't slip) and have never taken bath but shower. It rusted entire bottom( floor ) part. As "workingirl"s post I would like to rescue this tub. Please let me kow if any one has any good way to get rid of that or should I refinish the surface...


----------



## 1610 CUB (Jul 19, 2008)

This should clear up your rusted tub
http://www.purelyusa.com/manufacturers.php?manufacturerid=1


----------



## miki3lotus (Aug 21, 2008)

*Thank you!*

I will research it and try it!!!
Thank you so much!


----------

